
Bank of America just helped 25 fraud transactions happen to students - ss09
https://www.facebook.com/BankofAmerica/posts/1411974255523473?pnref=story
======
pagoel
I am ashamed to be an ex-bank of America employee. The bank is doing nothing
to help these students. They keep blaming these young victims for their
ignorance.

------
ss09
BoFa are the biggest scammers!

